# The difference between Le Cordon Bleu and Classic



## algavinn (Sep 12, 2009)

I stopped by a mall knife shop yesterday with a friend to show them a couple particular knives, and while I was there I asked if they happened to have any Le Cordon Bleu knives. I was told that they were just repackaged and labeled classic line knives. I've handled both before and am fairly certain that the Le Cordon Bleu knives were considerably lighter than the Classic series, among other things, which I have heard from others who owned these knives. Am I somehow wrong or does this guy not know what the **** he is talking about?

I personally like the Le Cordon Bleu series and consider them for one of my knives in the future, so would appreciate if some one can enlighten me as to what the difference is between the two lines.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wusthof's Le Cordon Bleu line was slightly different from their Classic line. 

LCB was the first Wusthof line to be made with a bolster, but without a finger guard. The lack of finger guard made the knife somewhat lighter than the Classic and other lines which do have a full finger guard. In addition, LCBs have a somewhat recessed choil.

LCB was the first Wusthof line to be ground to receive a 15* edge angle (30* included angle). Classics are ground to receive a roughly 20* edge bevel (40* included angle).

LCB and Classics had the same handle. LCB and Classics are made from the same alloy (X50CrMoV15) and from the same type of drop-hammer forged construction. 

LCB and Classic lines have relatively similar geometry in terms of profile -- except for those things already mentioned, a thinner grind; a more acute edge; and a radicially different choil.

LCB and Classic are different enough so that the buyer could see (and to some extent feel) the Japanese influences; but not so different that LCBs aren't instantly recognized as Wusthof. They're sufficiently similar that when the LCB line was largely shut down, the santoku could be folded into the Classic line without any changes to the knife or the line.

Cutlery and More seems to have the best selection and prices on the remaining pieces of LCB still in the market. 

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## algavinn (Sep 12, 2009)

Aye, I agree completely.

Thanks BDL, that is indeed the info I was looking for. The guy had some other information to put forward that just made me raise an eyebrow, and had all the air of a salesman, not an educated individual.


----------

